# New Resident Evil vs Old Resident Evil



## 908beckerboi (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't get me wrong I love my COD and war games but another thing I like to play is games with zombies! Originally I thought nobody could do it better then Capcom with their Resident Evil Series, however I been slowly loosing interest recently because of what they have been bringing out lately.

Resident Evil 5 was a pretty decent game however like its previous game I felt like something was missing. The older games were more "survival-ish" and these newer games are more straight forward. There was no thought process to it and it just didn't feel right imo.

I love the old style and I keep waiting for the makers to make a resident evil like with the older style.

I know Resident Evil 5 is pretty old now however I would like to know the thoughts of some other gamers.


----------



## st2012 (Feb 22, 2011)

I enjoyed the hell out of RE 5 but you're right, it doesn't really feel like Resident Evil. I think the co-op feature is the biggest part of that. being trapped in a gigantic mansion/city basically alone for the entire game is a lot scarier to me than having a partner with you 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Fantomas (Feb 22, 2011)

Raise your hand if your into zombie dobermans and confined spaces 

I miss RE2


----------



## Fantomas (Feb 22, 2011)

doublepost


----------



## 908beckerboi (Feb 22, 2011)

st2012 said:


> I enjoyed the hell out of RE 5 but you're right, it doesn't really feel like Resident Evil. I think the co-op feature is the biggest part of that. being trapped in a gigantic mansion/city basically alone for the entire game is a lot scarier to me than having a partner with you 99.9% of the time.



That is so true. I don't know why they thought it would be such a good idea to incorporate the Co-op feature so heavily. I found them more annoying then anything because they were always in the way.

I think they hired a new writer for the last two games. That would explain why the newer games seem so different then their previous games. Not to mention the last two games didn't really have zombies. They acted like zombies but only because they were infected with a "plaga" parasite.. i think it was called that.

I agree with you about the mansion thing. I just liked that feel so much better and I think they can still recover and perhaps make something really good. Perhaps, keep the newer character mobility but incorporate the survival strategies from the older ones.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 22, 2011)

I really wish they'd do a proper FSP resident evil game. I did like the original ones, but that clunky fixed camera style of gaming gets tiresome quickly. The third person view is good, but being able to see more of your surroundings and being more mobile makes it less scary. Resident Evil 2 and 3 were amazing, all the rest after that were okay but not incredible. RE4 was fucking awful and RE5 managed to reclaim some of what made the series great.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 22, 2011)

I've always loved Resident Evil's but it does seem like they are alot more "actiony" then survival horror scary recently. I love the older ones with the prerendered backgrounds but man are the controls terrible. The controls actually are abit better in the newer games but they are still clunky when compared to other 3rd person game. 

Actually Silent Hill's have been going down hill too (lol pun) another one of my beloved franchises.

I still think I enjoyed Resident Evil zero the most . I liked the teamwork angle and I'm a sucker for Rebecca, hahah. I thought she was a great slightly naive, vulnerable character but still cute and able to kick butt when forced to.

Sadly I hate to break the news to you guys but I feel the franchise is going to be dead. The next game is not being done by Capcom themselves but a newly acquired Canadian studio who don't really have the credentials IMO to pull it off.


----------



## 908beckerboi (Feb 22, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> Sadly I hate to break the news to you guys but I feel the franchise is going to be dead. The next game is not being done by Capcom themselves but a newly acquired Canadian studio who don't really have the credentials IMO to pull it off.




Nooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 23, 2011)

My favourites were RE2 and RE3 Nemesis. It felt like you were actually exploring through a real world looking for anything to survive. Where as with 4 and 5 it felt like everything was there in front of you. 

With 5 I felt was too complicated to control, like you had to do a lot more just to run and shoot some one where as 1,2 and 3 were easier to do so.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 23, 2011)

Resident Evil and Call Of Duty are the only franchise I've never played a bad game of.


----------



## 908beckerboi (Feb 23, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> My favourites were RE2 and RE3 Nemesis. It felt like you were actually exploring through a real world looking for anything to survive. Where as with 4 and 5 it felt like everything was there in front of you.
> 
> With 5 I felt was too complicated to control, like you had to do a lot more just to run and shoot some one where as 1,2 and 3 were easier to do so.



Exactly!



Prydogga said:


> Resident Evil and Call Of Duty are the only franchise I've never played a bad game of.


----------



## Mr Violence (Feb 23, 2011)

The fixed camera and controls to the old games were bad and clunky, BUT the camera angles gave so much to the horror aspect. You'd walk into a room and literally not know if a monster was standing right in front of you. Silent Hill absolutely perfected this technique.

That's what I think made the first 3 scary. When you can see everything around you, it isn't nearly as terrifying as not knowing.

Regardless, I enjoy all of them.


----------



## Misanthropy (Feb 23, 2011)

First games were survivial horror, resident evil 5 was full on action, which i enjoyed .


----------



## Xaios (Feb 23, 2011)

908beckerboi said:


> That is so true. I don't know why they thought it would be such a good idea to incorporate the Co-op feature so heavily. I found them more annoying then anything because they were always in the way.



Probably because games like Gears Of War and Army Of Two have sold a metric fuckton. 

For me, Resident Evil 2 and 3 will always be the best. Resident Evil 4 is a great game in its one right (from an outside perspective it's probably the best in the series), none of the games after 3 actually *feel* like Resident Evil. RE2 and RE3 had some amazing atmosphere. Actually, I kind feel like the technological limitations at the time graphics-wise actually enhanced the gameplay. Some of the surprises those old Playstation games like RE2 and RE3, as well as games like Silent Hill and the first two Dino Crisis games, were REALLY effective.


----------



## 908beckerboi (Feb 23, 2011)

This is all true! The newer Resident Evils are more action based. All in all, RE 2 will always be my favorite. Even despite all the clunky movements and terrible graphics, enjoyed Resident Evil 2. I always wished they could remake that for PS3.

I have never played any silent hill games although it seems like i should! Do they make any for PS3?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 23, 2011)

I thought RE5 was a grade A action/adventure/survival horror game, miles better than Alan Wake for example, which I also really enjoyed.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 23, 2011)

I loved RE2 and 3, and have loved the majority of the Silent Hill games for the same reasons, but the newer Resident Evil games didn't really do it for me. In the attempt to make the games more action-driven, they've greatly compromised the suspense/horror aspect that had drawn me to the series originally.


----------



## Valthiel (Feb 23, 2011)

I've enjoyed the first 3 RE a lot. Playing them felt like you were living in the world created by the video game. I think the amazing soundtrack(especially RE2, the RPD front hall track is unforgettable!) has a big part in it, they should get Masami Ueda to work on another chapter of RE. Anyway i'm enjoying the last Resident Evil, i think it's a great game, only, at some points, it feels more like i'm playing Gears Of War than a survival horror.


----------



## Bekanor (Feb 23, 2011)

RE5 is an action game, not a survival horror game. 


The only thing scary and suspenseful about it is looking in your inventory to find that your retard AI partner has used all your herbs again, because she was standing out in the open, staring at the walls and getting shot. 

RE4 had some atmosphere about it and some straight up scary parts (tell me you weren't shitting bricks when you had to go through that old, dark prison, found the writhing body bag in the dumpster and then had to walk down the dark hallway hearing that creepy fucking iron maiden thing making that horrible wheezing sound). That style is definitely the way forward, they just need to pull it back from the precipice of "just another action game" hell.


----------



## That_One_Person (Feb 23, 2011)

I wish they would make a RE that is more along the lines of RE3 but with the newer camera + coop functions that made me play through RE5 countless times. I remember playing RE3 in one sitting with as much light in the room as possible because I was around 10 and Nemesis scared the shit out of me.


----------



## 908beckerboi (Feb 24, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> The only thing scary and suspenseful about it is looking in your inventory to find that your retard AI partner has used all your herbs again, because she was standing out in the open, staring at the walls and getting shot.



HA! Yes!



That_One_Person said:


> I wish they would make a RE that is more along the lines of RE3 but with the newer camera + coop functions that made me play through RE5 countless times. I remember playing RE3 in one sitting with as much light in the room as possible because I was around 10 and Nemesis scared the shit out of me.



LMAO, me too


----------



## sentagoda (Feb 25, 2011)

Resident evil 1 for gamecube. Man that shit was scary. And the grapichs are still to date very high . I dont care much for RE 4 or 5. Altough good games, not resident evil in my book.


----------



## st2012 (Feb 25, 2011)

That_One_Person said:


> I remember playing RE3 in one sitting with as much light in the room as possible because I was around 10 and Nemesis scared the shit out of me.




Same here. RE3 is my favorite from the series.


----------



## MFB (Feb 25, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> RE4 was fucking awful and RE5 managed to reclaim some of what made the series great.



Are you fucking high? 4 was great!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 26, 2011)

SALAZAR!!!!!

Huge RE fan here. I understand where you're coming from with your complaint. The games have really shifted to a more action orientation. Ammo rationing is no longer an issue. That being said, I did enjoy RE4 and RE5. I do think that we can all agree that the new save system beats the old typewriter cartridge hunt of the old games! LOL.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 5, 2011)

RE5 is a grand A action game! Yet, like many have said already, both RE2 & 3 are classics in our hearts. For me, I love the original RE the most. I still recall I just couldn't stop playing it and spent 10 non-stop hours on it the first night I got it WAAAAAAY back in late 1996! All in all, I enjoy them all!


----------



## Tomo009 (Mar 5, 2011)

Resident Evil 4 is my favorite so I guess I liek the new system, however 5 didn't do it for me. Chris was like superman, it became an easy action game, no scary moments the whole game through really. 4 had atmosphere and some actually scary moments. I loved it at the time.

The originals were great as well, 2 probably being the best. 3 terrified me as a kid but it was mostly due to Nemesis and knowing that because of the controls if he appeared I couldn't do anything. In fact most of the fear in the old control scheme was due to the fact that the controls were terrible on purpose. Not sure whether I like that or not. In number 4 it felt a little more like you could actually do something but some of the enemies still were pretty terrifying. The blind things from the castle especially were some of the best enemies from a horror game I've seen.

EDIT: I also didn't like the whole arcade feel in resident evil 5, the others all seemed like a single world whereas 5 seemed more like a game. Not very immersive at all.


----------



## 188man (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the old resident evil games, I've played RES 1/2/3/X/1RM/OB1 and 4, I liked number 4 for a while then i just got bored of it then i gradually realized this was a betrayal to the original and wrote down in points all that was good about it beside the old games. It was a short list.

*(these opinions are mine alone and should not be taken to heart remember i have a right to give my own opinions and what i say to change or improve is only what i think is best for this series)
*
*Graphics:*

in graphics sense i think i would go with the old games, they had charm and class and in my opinion looked far more detailed and gritty with its pre-rendered scenes. I feel in the new games graphics is on top over all other elements of the game and weakens the soul of the game.

Winner:OLD

*Music:*

the old games music such as RES 1/2/3 far exceeds RES 4/5 music by 1000000 miles, they had an atmosphere to them and a unique feel only felt in them pre-rendered it had a spirit of its own and it sounded fantastic were as in the new games they sound generic and boring only to serve boring surroundings, in my opinion old is far better than new, here is one example .

Winner:OLD

*Camera/Views*

here is probably the most complained about by the newer fans of the series
personally the OLD fixed camera view had style and showed the surroundings of the games which are fantastic, it showed atmosphere and you felt your all alone and vulnerable in your surroundings, way more interesting than a generic over-used camera view like third-person, it ruins the spirit of the game and the atmosphere. 

Winner:OLD

*Controls*

OK.......... there is a lot of bullshit behind this one, people get confused over this all the time, its the camera view you morons!!! not the controls most third-person shooters use tank controls!!! think about this, when you move your character left in the old games in any camera view or any scene which way dose the character turn?.......LEFT!!!!!!!. OK their are problems that are awkward like aiming or turning, but these are resolved in RES 3 so their is nothing wrong with RES controls. Besides i find RES 4/5 controls to be way more sluggish and awkward than the old games. Infact i find OLD RES controls to be one of the easiest controls ever conceived.

Winner:OLD/NEW (they both have differences but both are fine)

*Enemies/Bosses/Creatures*

I find the OLD games enemies are far more interesting than new, Zombies are way more cooler than Los Ganados, Besides that name sounds shite to begin with. Zombies=Cool/Cerberus=Cool/Lickers=Cool/Hunters=Cool/Giant Spiders=Cool/Crows=Cool but annoying/Brain Suckers or Chimera=Cool/Giant Bees=Cool/Neptune=ultra cool/Yawn=Ultra Cool/Plant42=Cool/Black tiger=cool/Tyrant=Cool...........list goes on people. 

you trade them for Crazed villagers and stupid looking monks and uninspired looking creatures like garrador who looks like a cross-breed of wolverine and S&M sex slave and the iron maiden who is basically a walking pin cushion!!! 

Winner:OLD

*Story*

Look I'm going to keep this simple OLD Beats new
because in resident evil the story docent serve the game, the game serves the story.

Winner: OLD

*Characters*

I think the characters in the old games were way more interesting and enjoyable to begin with. For instance Leon in RES 2 was a rookie police officer, he wasn't super human like in RES 4, i think he was realistic and believable in RES 2, you could relate to him and that's why he was way more compelling, besides he was trained to be an agent, and yet he can do somersaults and flips to avoid lasers and traps, in what part of his agent training did he train to become an acrobat! and what the fuck was up with chris, did he work out in the Gym while he was battling umbrella.

Winner:OLD

i could go further but ye know what i think that's all i have to say about the new games good day.

*
*


----------



## Kryss (May 1, 2011)

RE5 i tried to play but this game is just not impressive. the co-op stuff sucks. how far they have fallen since 1 and 2 it's pretty sad.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 2, 2011)

The old games had better story and atmosphere, but the new ones simply have better controls. I recognize that the old controls made it scarier, but I like forward to be forward, you know? 

Also, i loved the coop in 5.


----------



## Kryss (May 3, 2011)

there is no way RE5 plays better than RE1 or 2.....seriously? 5 was terrible what little i even tried to play. i felt like my guy was moving in slow motion compared to the old games.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 3, 2011)

Kryss said:


> there is no way RE5 plays better than RE1 or 2.....seriously? 5 was terrible what little i even tried to play. i felt like my guy was moving in slow motion compared to the old games.



Sounds like you might be a bit overbiased. you'd honestly take moving like a tank instead of a person?


----------



## Kryss (May 3, 2011)

ya i dunno i was just really really disappointed. the game mechanics and the direction they took it was pretty smelly imo. to me it just isn't interesting anymore what they did with the gameplay, silent hill is another to me that has really dropped off a lot. homecoming also to me was a total steaming pile of crap lol.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 3, 2011)

Kryss said:


> ya i dunno i was just really really disappointed. the game mechanics and the direction they took it was pretty smelly imo. to me it just isn't interesting anymore what they did with the gameplay, silent hill is another to me that has really dropped off a lot. homecoming also to me was a total steaming pile of crap lol.



I would've been better had it not had the RE title, but overall, it was a good one. I will agree with may people that they need to go back to horror and not just pure action.


----------



## petereanima (May 3, 2011)

I tried replaying RE1+2, as well as Silent Hill 1 recently...man i gave up, the controls were KILLING me, its horrible. I'm too used to newer flexibility and FAST reaction, opposite to "oh, a monster" *press button* - *wait for it.......here it comes....* - *character is moving, but it doesnt matter, you're dead*.

But besides that - i take the old games over the new ones any day, any time, in a heartbeat.


----------



## Kryss (May 3, 2011)

RE1 and 2 by far to me were the best of the series. just amazing games. Silent Hill 1 and 2 are masterpieces. it has been some time since i've played both since i no longer have a working ps1 and ps2 though hehe. one reason i was considering a ps3 this year was to download the old games if they were on the ps3 market for download. i do miss playing some of the classics. however with sony online getting hacked non stop the last 2 weeks buying a ps3 doesn't sound so good now lol


----------



## Mwoit (May 4, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I thought RE5 was a grade A action/adventure/survival horror game, miles better than Alan Wake for example, which I also really enjoyed.



I loved both, but co-op cinches it for me in RE5. I tried to play the older school ones, but the old school ness and general eerie atmosphere scared the shit out of me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 4, 2011)

If people actually moved like the characters did in the originally RE games, nothing would get done and we'd all die.


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 4, 2011)

I remember playing the first one for hours at a time when I was 8-ish years old and my friend brought his PS1 over to my house. It was really cool and I loved the atmosphere (granted, I was 8. Glow-in-the-Dark Crayons probably impressed me equally).

I picked up RE4 a few years ago as a Greatest Hit title on the PS2. I loved it. It just felt like a real, polished, complete game with a great variety of weapons/enemies etc.

Then I played through RE5 with a friend on his 360. I liked it a lot but it felt way shorter than 4, which may have decked it some points in my mind. Still a fun time, but I have a feeling playing by yourself might have been a bit lacking.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (May 11, 2011)

I was just thinking about this last night actually. I wish Resident Evil returned to the slow moving classic zombies and claustrophobic, mystic environments. The fixed camera angles are a must, too. This whole Left 4 Dead style "smart new zombies run fast" thing isn't my cup of tea...it can be fun, but it isn't scary and it feels so awfully commercial right now. 

I also agree that the tank controls really do add to the suspense, even though I suppose they're a bad choice in terms of game technical development on today's standards. Game Devs: forget about that, invest in atmosphere!


----------



## Rock4ever (May 16, 2011)

I liked RE 2 and 3 the most in the series. I thought the 1st was a little too hardcore, but man, that room early on where a dog crashes thru a window is one of the few times i've literally jumped out of my chair while playing a game.


----------



## Kryss (May 17, 2011)

RE 1 and 2 were 2 of the best games ever, everything since has been a downward spiral. 5 was total trash. i traded it for arkham asylum and that game is a million times more kick ass than RE5. the actual RE feel has been lost. Silent Hill made the same mistake with homecoming that game was total trash too. it's a trend lately that all these great franchises are going down in flames.


----------



## Dead Undead (May 17, 2011)

MFB said:


> Are you fucking high? 4 was great!



It was the better RE5. I mean seriously, the storage system in RE4 was much better. Sure the controls sucked for every console it was on, but it was exploring new territory.


----------



## burnsfs (May 17, 2011)

I just like RE1 & RE2 because it reminds me of a simplier time when i would stay up late with my brother or friend trying to figure out the levels. That shit was scary though!!! RE5 holds no sentimental value to whats so ever, it was good game though Co-op was the only reason I held onto too it for a while.


----------



## poopyalligator (May 17, 2011)

2, and 4 were definitely my favorite ones. I wish they would makes a resident evil 4 movie that didnt suck. I love resident evil, and i thought the movies sucked horribly.


----------



## The Reverend (May 17, 2011)

ShreddingDragon said:


> I was just thinking about this last night actually. I wish Resident Evil returned to the slow moving classic zombies and claustrophobic, mystic environments. The fixed camera angles are a must, too. This whole Left 4 Dead style "smart new zombies run fast" thing isn't my cup of tea...it can be fun, but it isn't scary and it feels so awfully commercial right now.
> 
> I also agree that the tank controls really do add to the suspense, even though I suppose they're a bad choice in terms of game technical development on today's standards. Game Devs: forget about that, invest in atmosphere!



And this brings us to our dilemma.

The "Classic" Resident Evil formula doesn't hold up to what people expect from games anymore. If the first RE were to come out today, aside from a great plot and atmosphere it would be criticized heavily for the actual gameplay mechanics, much like Alan Wake or Silent Hill: Homecoming. I got into the series late, starting with 4 and working my way back, so my perspective is a bit different than most of yours. I thought 2 was the best in terms of nailing the "Classic" vibe, sort of like RE in a nutshell, but I feel like 4 is the best game all-around.


----------



## MFB (May 17, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> It was the better RE5. I mean seriously, the storage system in RE4 was much better. Sure the controls sucked for every console it was on, but it was exploring new territory.



I don't know about that, I felt they were fine on PS2/Wii, but I never played it on GC so that monstrosity of a controller is beyond my judgement. Not to mention, it's coming to the PSN store soon so I'll be downloading it.


----------

